# Chi Haotian:War Is Not Far From Us; War Is the Midwife of the Chinese Century



## concerning (Sep 28, 2005)

Chi Haotian:War Is Not Far From Us; War Is the Midwife of the Chinese Century 
Boxun News Net 
9/25/2005 5:02:00 AM

By Chi Haotian, a Member of Jiang Zemin¡¯s Regent Clique

Comrades:

I¡¯m very excited today, because the outcome of the large-scale online survey we entrusted sina.com with has demonstrated that our next generation is quite promising, that our Party¡¯s cause will certainly to carried on. In response to the question, ¡°would you shoot at women, children and prisoners of war?¡± more than 80% of the respondents made an affirmative answer, exceeding our expectations by a large margin.

Today I¡¯d like to focus on the reasons why we entrusted sina.com with conducting this online survey among our people. You may regard my speech today as a sequel to my previous speech. In that speech, I began my discussion with the issue of three islands, and I mentioned that over the past 20 years the idyllic theme of ¡°peace and development¡± should be brought to an end and that modernization under the saber is the only option for the next phase of China¡¯s advance. I also mentioned our prodigious overseas interest. Today, I¡¯ll speak more specifically on these two issues.

Although the central issue of this survey appears to be whether one should shoot at women, children and prisoners of war, the ramifications of this question are certainly not limited to this single issue. Ostensibly, our main intention is to make a probe into the Chinese public¡¯s attitude toward war: if these future soldiers do not hesitate to kill even non-military elements, then it is natural to expect them to be much more ruthless in killing military personnel. Therefore, the responses to the survey questions may reflect the general attitude people have towards war.

Actually, however, this is not our genuine intention. The purpose of the CCP Central Committee in conducting this survey is to take a probe into people¡¯s ideology. We wanted to know if our people would accept the prospect that our country¡¯s global development will be accompanied by mass elimination of population in our enemy countries. We wanted to find out if our people would support or oppose to this prospect.

As everybody knows, the essence of Comrade Xiaoping¡¯s thinking is ¡°development is the only tenable logic.¡± And Comrade Jintao has also pointed out repeated and empathetically that ¡°development is our first essential task¡± that should always stay at the center of our attention. However, many comrades have reached a partial understanding of development, assuming it to be limited to domestic development. In fact, the ¡°development¡± we talk about refers to the great cause of national rejuvenation of the Chinese people. This rejuvenation, of course, is not limited to the land our occupy currently but to be expanded to the whole world.

How come?

Comrade Liu Huaqing, a former leader of our Party, and Comrade He Xin, a young strategist of our Party, have repeatedly stressed the importance of the theory regarding the shift of the center of world civilization. Our slogan of ¡°rejuvenating China¡± was raised according to this pattern of thinking. Everybody can look into the newspapers and magazines published in recent years or go online to do some research, to find out who was the first person to raise the slogan of national rejuvenation. It was Comrade He Xin he put forward this slogan first. Do you know He Xin? Although when he delivers a report he always has his sleeves and trousers rolled up in a despicable fashion, his historical perspicacity is something precious that should be dearly cherished by our Party.

To discuss this issue, we have to start at the very beginning.

As everybody knows, according to the views propagated by the Western scholars, the humanity of the whole world originated from one single mother in Africa; therefore, no race can claim to possess racial superiority. However, according to the research conducted by the majority of Chinese scholars, the Chinese are different from other races on earth. We did not originate in Africa; instead, we originated independently in the Chinese land. The Beijing man in Zhoukoudian that we are all familiar with represents a phase of our ancestors¡¯ development. ¡°The Project of Searching for the Origins of the Chinese Civilization¡± that are currently undertaken in our country is aimed at a more comprehensive research on the origin, process and development of the ancient Chinese civilization. We used to say, ¡°Chinese civilization has had a history of five thousand years.¡± Nowadays, many experts engaged in researches in various fields such as archeology, ethnic cultures, regional cultures and histories have come to the consensus that the new discoveries such as Hongshan Culture in the Northeast, Liangzhu Culture in Zhejiang, Jinsha Ruins in Sichuan, Yongzhou Shun Emperor Cultural Site in Human have served to clarify the living status of China¡¯s early civilizations and prove that just China¡¯s rice agricultural history can be traced back as early as 8,000 to 10,000 years, making the saying of ¡°five thousand years of Chinese civilization¡± something obsolete. Therefore, we can assert that we belong to cultural roots of more than a million years, civilizations and progresses of more than ten thousand years, an ancient nation of five thousand years, and a Chinese entity of two thousand years. This is the Chinese nationality that calls itself ¡°descendents of Yan and Huang,¡± the Chinese nationality that we are so proud of. If back then Hitler¡¯s Germany bragged that the German race was the most superior race on the earth, we can say that our nationality is much more superior than they.

Because of the long history of our people, our people have disseminated throughout Americas and the regions along the Pacific Rim, including Indians in Americas and the East Asian ethnic groups in the South Pacific. 

We all know that because of the superiority of our race, during the strong and prosperous Tang Dynasty, our civilization was at the peak of the world; we were the center of the world civilization, and no other civilization in the world was comparable to ours. Later on, because of our complacency, narrow-mindedness, and the self-enclosure of our own country, we were surpassed by the Western civilization, and the center of the world civilization shifted to the West. 

The review of history we have undertaken naturally makes us concerned with this question: will the center of the world civilization shift back again to China?

As Comrade He Xin put it in his report to the Party Central Committee in 1988, if the leading center of the world was located in Europe since 18th Century and later shifted to the United States in the middle of the 20th Century, then in the 21st Century the leading center of the world will shift to the East of our planet. And ¡°the East¡± of course mainly refers to China.

Actually, as early as in the middle of 1980s, Comrade Liu Huaqing had raised some similar ideas. Based on a historical analysis, he pointed out that the center of world civilization is shifting. It shifted from the East to the Western Europe and later to the United States; now it is shifting back to the East. Therefore, if we refer to the 19th Century as the British Century, and the 20th century as the American Century, then the 21st Century will be the Chinese Century.

To understand conscientiously this historical law and to be prepared to greet the advent of the Chinese Century is the historical mission of our Party. As we all know, at the end of last century, we built the Altar to the Chinese Century in Beijing. At the very moment of the arrival of the new millennium, the collective leadership of the Party Central Committee gathered there to uphold the torches of Zhoukoudian and held a rally to pledge resolution to get ready to greet the arrival of the Chinese Century. In doing this, we are proceeding according to the historical law and make the realization of the Chinese Century as the goal of our Party¡¯s struggle. Later, in the political report of our Party¡¯s Sixteenth National Congress, we set up the national rejuvenation as the great goal to achieve and explicitly specified in the New Party Charters that our Party is the pioneering team of the Chinese people. All these steps marked major development of Marxism, reflecting our Party¡¯s courage and wisdom. As we all know, Marx and his followers have never referred to any communist party as a pioneering team of a certain people; neither did they say that national rejuvenation could be used as a slogan of a communist party. Even Comrade Mao Zedong, a courageous national hero, only raised high the banner of ¡°the global proletarian revolution;¡± he did not have the audacity to give priority to the slogan of national rejuvenation.

We must raise high the banner of national rejuvenation and greet the arrival of the Chinese Century. How should we fight for the realization of the Chinese Century? We must learn from the precious experiences in human history, take advantage of outstanding fruition of human civilization, and draw lessons from what happened to other ethnic groups.

The lessons include the collapse of communism in the former Soviet Union and East Europe as well as the defeats of Germany and Japan back then. Recently there has been much discussion on the lessons of the collapse of communism in the former Soviet Union and East European countries, so I will not talk about them here. Today I¡¯d like to talk about the lessons of Germany and Japan.

As we all know, Nazi Germany also placed much emphasis on the education of the people, especially the young generation. The Nazi party and government organized and established various propaganda and educational institutions such as ¡°the Guiding Bureau of National Propaganda,¡± ¡°the Department of National Education and Propaganda,¡± ¡°the Supervising Bureau of Worldview Study and Education¡± and ¡°News Office,¡± all aimed at instilling into the people¡¯s mind, from elementary schools to colleges, the idea that German people is the most superior people and convincing people that the historical mission of the Arian people is to become ¡°the King of earth¡± that ¡°rules over the world.¡± Back then the German people had a much stronger sense of solidarity than what we have now.

However, Germany was defeated in utter shame, and Japan that allied itself with it was also defeated in utter shame. Why? We drew up some conclusions at the study meetings of the Political Bureau, in which we were searching for the laws that governed the vicissitudes of big powers and trying to sum up the experience of Germany and Japan¡¯s rapid growth. When we make up our mind to rejuvenate China according to the German model, we must not repeat the mistakes they made.

Specifically, there are a few basic causes for their defeat. First, they had too many enemies, for they did not adhere to the principle of eliminating enemies one at a time; secondly, they were too impetuous, lacking in patience and perseverance required for great accomplishments; thirdly, when the time came for them to be ruthless, they turned out to be too soft, therefore leaving troubles that resurfaced later on. Let¡¯s presume that back then Germany and Japan had been able to make the United States remain neutral and had waged a protracted war at the Soviet front. If they had adopted this policy, gained some time for their researches, eventually succeeded in obtaining the technology of nuclear weapons and missiles, and launched sudden attacks against the United States and the Soviet Union using nuclear weapons and missiles, then the United States and the Soviet Union would not have been able to defend themselves and would have had to surrender. The little Japan, in particular, made an egregious mistake in launching the sudden strike at Pearl Harbor. This attack did not hit the vital parts of the United States; instead it dragged the United States into the war, into the ranks of gravediggers that eventually buried the German and Japan fascists. Of course, if they had not made these three mistakes and won the war, history would have been written in a different fashion. If that had been the case, China would not be in our hands. Japan might have moved their capital to China and the Japanese would be the masters of China. Later on, China and the whole Asia under Japan¡¯s command would have brought into full play the oriental wisdom, conquered the West ruled by Germany and unified the whole world. This has been nonsense, of course. No more digressions.

Therefore, fundamentally, the reason for the defeat of Germany and Japan is that history did not assigned them as ¡°kings of the earth,¡± because in fact they are not the most superior races.

Apparently today¡¯s China is very similar to Germany back then, and these similarities are stunning historical repetitions. Both of them regard themselves as the most superior races; both of them have a history of being exploited by foreign powers and are therefore very vindictive; both of them have the traditional of worshipping authorities; both of them feel that they have seriously insufficient living space; both of them raise high the two banners of nationalism and socialism and label themselves as ¡°national socialism;¡± both of them worship ¡°one state, one party, one leader, and one ¨Cism.¡± 

However, if we compare Germany and China on a realistic basis, then as Comrade Jiang Zemin put it, Germany belongs to ¡°pediatrics.¡± How much is Germany¡¯s population? How big is its territory? And how long is its history? We spent only three years before we eliminated the eight million strong Nationalist military forces. How much of their enemies did Germany eliminate? They were in power for a transient period of little more than a dozen years before they perished, while we are still energetic after struggling for more than eighty years. The theory of the shifting center of civilization that we put forward is of course more profound than the Hitler¡¯s theory of ¡°the earthly king.¡± Our civilization is profound and broad, which has determined that we are brighter than they were.

We Chinese are brighter than the Germans because, fundamentally speaking, our race is superior to theirs. That is why we have a longer history, more population and more territory. On this basis, we ancestors left us two priceless traditional treasures: atheism and great unity. The founder of our Chinese culture was Confucius. 

These two priceless traditional treasures have been decisive in determining that we are more viable than the West. That is why the Chinese people have prospered for such a long time, and we are bound to survive no matter how devastating natural disasters, man-induced catastrophes, and national calamities are. This is our advantage. Let¡¯s illustrate this point with exigencies such as wars. The United States remains intact today because its homeland has never been devastated by war. Once its enemy targeted its homeland, the enemy would have entered Washington DC when the U.S. Congress finished its prolonged debates and authorized its president to declare the war. As for us, we don¡¯t have to dispute over trifles. As Comrade Xiaoping put it, ¡°The Party¡¯s leadership should make a quick decision. When the decision is made, it should be carried out. We should not go through the endless disputes that are common in capitalist countries. This is our advantage.¡± Our Party¡¯s system of democratic centralism is founded upon the tradition of great unity. Although the fascist Germany also emphasized high-degree centralism, their power was concentrated on the prime minister, and they neglected the collective leadership of the center as teamwork. That is why later Hitler found himself abandoned and betrayed by almost everybody, which fundamentally enervated the war capability of the Nazi Party.

The reason we are different from Germany is that we are complete atheists while Germany used to a Catholic and later a Protestant country, and Hitler was only a 50% atheist. Hitler believed that ordinary people have low intelligence and the leader should make decisions, and the German people back then worshipped Hitler; however, Germany does not have China¡¯s long-lasting tradition of widespread worship of ¡°saints.¡± The reason our Chinese society has long upheld ¡°saints¡¯ as objects of worship is that we don¡¯t worship any god. When you worship gods, it is impossible for you to worship man, unless you acknowledge someone as a representative of God, just like some countries in the Middle East. Once you acknowledge someone as a saint, then you have to allow him to become your leader. You are not supposed to supervise or select a leader. And this is the foundation of our system of democratic centralism.

Therefore, ultimately, it is our China only, not Germany, that can pose as a reliable force to counterbalance the system of parliamentary democracy of the West. The emergence of a Hitler-style dictatorship in Germany might have been a historical misunderstanding.

By now you may begin to understand why we made the decision recently to further our atheistic propaganda. If we allow the Western theism to flood China and replace our cultural essence, if the public in China all listen to God and follow God, then who are willing to listen to us and follow us? If ordinary people here do not believe that Comrade Jintao is a qualified leader and begin to cast doubt over his ability or to ask to monitor his job, just as the churchgoers in the church cast doubts on us, asking us why we should control their church and replace their God with our leadership, then how can our Party continue to lead China?

Germany failed in its attempt to be ¡°King of the Earth.¡± Fundamentally, it is because history did not endow them with this historical mission. However, from the Germans¡¯ experience of those years provide we can draw three lessons to facilitate our endeavor to accomplish our historical mission and realize our national rejuvenation: i.e. we should come to firm grips with the issue of the people¡¯s living space, with the leadership as a ruling party, and with the orientation of becoming ¡°the King of the earth.¡± These three issues should always be kept in our mind.

In the following I¡¯d like to talk about these three issues.

*please see this link for whole article
http://www.world-chinese.com/Eng/DispNews.asp?Category=01-01&ID=9/24/2005_14:01&Page=1

(boxun)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Oct 15, 2005)

i still can't believe clinton had the butcher of bejing at the white house. i can't believe the media didn't cover it either


----------

